# Installing Cab Marker lights



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

:yow!:  

Ok, I finally did it ... I bought a NEWER truck!!! A 2000 GMC ext. Cab, short bed 2500 SLE. 6.0 liter and automatic.

I pick it up Monday from the seller.

Truck has a lot of options being an SLE, but it doesnt have cab roof marker lights.

This truck is Black with the graphite interior and in sweet shape with only 43,700 miles on it.

Will be putting a new Fisher on later this summer, ( most likely the X Blade).

My main question here is has anyone installed roof marker lights on a truck not equipped with them from the factory and what recommendations do you have to install them.
I am considering the new style chevy /GMC lights (3 verses 5)

|I promise to post pics as soon as I get the truck home and start equipping it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Jeff, not that I have done it, but my plans for my 80 GMC were to install a visor with lights on it. I figured that way I would limit the number of holes I had to drill in the roof. Not sure how a visor would look on a 2000 though.

I can imagine how fun it would be to fish those wires through the roof, splicing them all together, and then down the driver's side windshield pillar  One of those Lund visors is sounding better and better!

Congrats on the new truck!  

~Chuck


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Curtis, Congrats on your new truck! Sounds like a good setup, especially when you put a Fisher plow on it. Must be a pretty luxury plow truck since it is SLE.  It might look similar to Myo's truck. The pics of his truck (in other thread) is pretty sweet. Is it a light duty 2500 or heavy duty 2500 (2500HD)?

Yes, you can add roof markers light. It has been discussed in other forum, but I hope that it would be ok to post the link to another forum. Here it is:

http://forum.62-65-dieselpage.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi

Good luck with your new truck!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

JCurtis:
I added them to my 91, it wasnt very hard. I bought a kit from Pacer Performance (through JCWhitney). It took probably 3hours to mark, drill, and run wires. This kit is very complete, they even have the new HD style markers for around $65. I would suggest however, that instead of just drilling and threading the screws into the roof, that you make small cut-outs for those square plastic things. Thats how they come when installed from the factory, I think it would add a little more longevity to the mounting, especially when you have to remove the screws when replacing a bulb.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*Thanks Chuck, thanks fella's*

I am going to look at the option of a visor with lights... just wanna look at all ways possible I guess.

One would think that if you could order the lights from a dealer you should be able to get a template to properly place them.

My truck is similar to Myo's truck, but its a 2000 and an extended cab.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

However, if you try to order them from the dealer, you will pay over $200, my uncle wanted to do that with his 03 HD. He didnt mind installing them, but didnt want to pay that much for them. Good luck withwhatever you decide


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Just installed on my 95 hooked up to the running lights and just rand positive to the roof under the headliner. After that it includes the splicing hardware, which are clamps that hook up directly and use one of the screws to ground the light itself. 
Eric


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Jeff, you never said if it is a light duty 2500 or heavy duty 2500 (2500HD). It make a difference. As per Fisher kit selection guide, you cannot put X-Blade on light duty 2500.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

2000 supposedly didnt have the HD option.
I saw the build sheet and the original window sticker.

It lists the truck as being equipped with Heavy duty suspension and plow package, as well as heated mirrors and a few other sweet options.

I am going to call Fisher Dealer, Tuesday after I get the truck home. I am in no rush to install the plow yet.

If I can install a 8.6 V plow, I should be able to install the 8 foot X plow. Looking at the Fisher web page, there doesnt seem to be a overly significant weight difference.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

According to my spec book you should be able to install either on the truck. I have seen up to 9ft Fishers on the 2500 series. May want some load boosters though.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*Already planning on installing....*

Timbrens (Front and rear)

as well as other accessories that will aid in increasing the longevity of this vehicle.

Going to sit down over the next week and make a list, and start outfitting the truck one item at a time, until its all set.

a short list is as follows;

Rhino Lining bed interior and rails.
Timbren Load boosters (front and rear)
Steps (to help others get into truck)

Plow ( duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, need one of these or I cant plow)

Cab roof Marker lights OR Lund Moonvisor

Headache rack and strobe light ( still have my old Whelen light bar)

May also install hidden strobes in front and rear lights.

This is just a short list, will do as money becomes available.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Installed mine sunday came out great. Ill post a couple pics when i get a chance.
Eric


----------



## DPCostello1 (Jun 17, 2010)

How did you measure them out though?


----------



## m.$terner (Feb 28, 2010)

this is a 7 year old thread.lol might have a better shot Pm-ing the guys


----------



## DPCostello1 (Jun 17, 2010)

haha wooops


----------

